# Teaching Kids



## Adam Fausch (Aug 31, 2016)

what does everyone think is the approximate age for starting some wood working lessons?

All my kids did some hammer and nail projects at the school when they were three. But I mean more along the lines of power tools. 

It's kind of depends on the kid but got my daughter on the band saw today and she is none. 

Just looking for what everyone thinks.


----------



## Lou Currier (Aug 31, 2016)

It really depends on the kids...supervision and safety are a must and make sure that part is thoroughly explained and practiced before any power is added to the equation. MHO

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm sorry but I think "none" is a little early for a bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 31, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm sorry but I think "none" is a little early for a bandsaw.


I say get them going on what you feel comfortable with when they have interest

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 31, 2016)

Most shop classes started in junior high, but it does depend on the kid, some have it and some don't.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2016)

Each kid is different- I have let grandkids try scroll saw on slow speed to start. Easy to teach what the saw and feed does and if it does bite them results may not be as severe.


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 31, 2016)

Depends a whole lot on the kid, how well they listen, how well they pay attention to what they're doing, how well they remain focused on that task at hand. I know a few adults that shouldn't be allowed to operate power tools!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm starting my grandson off at age 4. I'll let him use the wood files, sandpaper and handsaw. Proper dust mask and eye protection also...


 

I did get him a chainsaw last year. (Toy)

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 1, 2016)

I think if you do feel she is ready for power tools a bandsaw is the best place to start. It's a lot less likely to be harmful, no kickback and all the pressure is downward. Like everyone has said, a lot depends on her maturity level and interest. Of course, careful supervision is a must, but I don't think it's too early. Good luck and keep us updated! Tony


----------



## CWS (Sep 1, 2016)

I would say at a time when you are comfortable with their attitude towards the danger of power tools and all of the machinery has all the guards in place.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 1, 2016)

I've had Paxton in the shop since I could carry him in there. Now I give him a box of blanks to build houses. He also has a sanding pad and some screwdrivers and rubber hammers. If he can imitate me sitting in my recliner then he can imitate me working. I will say this. He is very smart and always ask what each tool does. He doesn't just go crazy with tools. He will be 3 in January and amazes me at the questions he ask. He will watch his iPad for 20 minutes or so but he doesn't like games and toys as much as he likes tools.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Adam Fausch (Sep 1, 2016)

Yeah she made a few cuts, she wants a bed for her 18" doll, so we are working on some pine. Maybe can be a 4H project for her this year.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 1, 2016)

Tony I can't believe he is almost 3, seems like just yesterday you where posting about his birth, man how time flies!


----------



## Tclem (Sep 1, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Tony I can't believe he is almost 3, seems like just yesterday you where posting about his birth, man how time flies!


Yeah, I wish I could go back already. Only thing about that I hated was @SENC won the call for his birth weight or time. Maybe I should have another one

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Yeah, I wish I could go back already. Only thing about that I hated was @SENC won the call for his birth weight or time. Maybe I should have another one



Another contest or another kid?
How about both....

Even better, lets start a contest on when the next kid will be born....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Another contest or another kid?
> How about both....
> 
> Even better, lets start a contest on when the next kid will be born....


How about you hush it and don't jinx me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 1, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 1, 2016)

I was in the shop with my father at a young age - I knew what a good number of tools were and how to use them before I could read and right.

My oldest son is almost 4. He's been spending time with me in the shop for quite some time now. He's been learning how some of the tools work or what they do and has taken an interest in them. I've been planning on a few simple projects for us to work on together this year, but for various reasons I haven't been in the shop hardly any this year beyond lathe work...

As noted above, each child will be different as to when they can safely learn to use various power tools. Maturity, ability to understand and follow safety rules, and ability to follow instructions in using the tools are key.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 1, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> lets start a contest on when the next kid will be born....


I'll take the "never" bet. After watching a few of his recent comments on FB about his bride, I think the odds are greater that he'll get Lorena Bobbetted than that he'll get lucky.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

